
How the Vegas Golden Knights Went from a Ragtag Roster to Stanley Cup Contenders - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/las-vegas-golden-knights-stanley-cup-2018-5
======
SirLJ
Viva Las Vegas!

